# 5 Greatest TV shows ever... a random poll



## ewlyn

I've somehow gotten into this discussion a number fo times over the past week.... so I now present it to you.  What would you say are the 5 greatest television shows every made?

For me... they would have to be... in order...

Xena: Warrior Princess
Star Trek: Deep Space 9
Twin Peaks
The X-Files

and then I get stuck... it's a toss between Star Trek: The Next Generation, The Young Ones, American Gothic, and Spaced.  Depending on the day... today I would probably pick Spaced. And I'm probably overlooking something.


----------



## padders

only 5, that is far to hard.

It would include

Farscape, Stargate, Friends, Popular and probably The Outer Limits...

order.. ek...

I didn't include The Simpsons as i was not counting Cartoons


----------



## ewlyn

Hey Padders,

The Simpsons!!  I forgot!

I know... 5 is really hard.  But I have honestly been asked this very questions - by people who don't even know each other - several times.  

I really like Farscape too... forgot about Farscape... haven't seen Popular as it hasn't aired on terrestrial TV here in the UK yet that I know of...  I've been hearing good things about it though...

Oh!  I like The Soprano's too!  

So many to select from... 

Cheers.


----------



## padders

oh you need sky! Sky One is simply essential!

Popular is really good, i need to find out if they are going to do a second season, i sure hope so.


----------



## ewlyn

I do need Sky!  

I'm in student housing - my husband is doing a Ph.D. - and we're not allowed to have fun stuff.  

It's all very unfair... but luckily I have family and friends back in the states who tape a lot of stuff and mail it here.  

And I have so many video tapes... I'm afraid my bookcase is going to cave in!  LOL


----------



## padders

--> chit chat

what is he doing, and where?
i am also student, but apparently where i am living next year has got sky digital installed, it is just a matter of getting a box and paying monthly... we shall see.


----------



## carkedit

My Fav 5 shows...in no particular order are

Stargate
M*A*S*H
Star Trek :TNG
Due South
JAG

I know you asked for 5 greatest shows...but thats a hard one to pick...there are so many factors to consider.....

Seems like I have a thing for men in uniforms.......

Carkedit  :dead: 

*who loves American Gothic....*


----------



## little star

*omigod, the 5 greatest??*

This is really a difficult question.  I mean there are tons that i enjoy/have enjoyed but to say [Ithese five are the greatest_ is pretty near impossible...

I'd put Star Trek: TNG & Star Trek: DS9 right up there.

I enjoy the Simpsons, too. Twin Peaks was very unique:  so was Northern Exposure.  Frasier is very funny sometimes, and I was a big Seinfeld fan.  


little star :star:_


----------



## carkedit

now if you had said the five greatest sci-fi shows, we coulda narrowed it down a bit...or did you say that?? I dunno, its late and the words are running into each other...

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## little star

*hehe*



> _Originally posted by carkedit _
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like I have a thing for men in uniforms.......
> 
> Carkedit  :dead:
> 
> [/B]




Yeah you do seem to have that trend going...

:rolly2:  :rolly2:  

little star :star:


----------



## Gemsong

Yikes. My favorites? That changes from year to year.

How about the ones I won't miss when they're on?


Stargate
Star Trek [I'm calling it 1 but whichever is on I watch]
Babylon 5
Dark Angel
X-Files


----------



## Vera

My faves:

1. Stargate SG-1
2. Outer Limits
3. M.A.S.H.
4. Star Trek
5. MacGyver


----------



## Neo

Ok here are my 5 Fav Tv shows ....

1. Star Trek
2. Stargate.
3. X files
4. Friends
5. Space 1999


----------



## ewlyn

> _Originally posted by carkedit _
> *Carkedit  :dead:
> 
> *who loves American Gothic....* *



Ah Carkedit!  I actually don't know anyone else who has ever even seen American Gothic.  I loved that show... I cried when they cancelled that show.


----------



## Neo

Wasn't that that old cult programme... i can see it but cant explain it... who was the star in it....


----------



## ewlyn

What?  American Gothic?  No... it was Sam Raimi's (who is probably best known for Army of Darkness... and more recently A Simple Plan and The Gift) little pet project.  About a small town... and the Devil... Bruce Campbell was in it... Sound familiar?  It got cancelled after, like, 6 episodes or something.  The SciFi channel sometimes reruns them.


----------



## carkedit

Gary Cole was the star in it. He used to be in the midnight caller...cool 80's show...anyway, he had this rocking southern accent, and the little kid in it was AWESOME......can't remember his name at the mo.
The show was all about the devil and how he ran the town, everyone thought he was great until they owed him something, and the little kid was his son....but the kid hated him, the sheriff that is who was the devil in disguise...it was great...I was gutted they cancelled it.

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## carkedit

> _Originally posted by Vera _
> *My faves:
> 
> 1. Stargate SG-1
> 2. Outer Limits
> 3. M.A.S.H.
> 4. Star Trek
> 5. MacGyver *



ooh...4 outta 5 ain't bad!! LOL

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## Gemsong

Neo, I thought I was the last living person who liked Space 1999. 

Thank you. I no longer feel alone.  

Although I did fine a Space1999 pbem with a few diehard fans.


----------



## tokyogirl

i know people will say i'm crazy for a few of these, but i REALLY don't care!!!


1. Saved By the Bell
2.Dawsons Creek
3.X Files
4.La Femme Nikita
5.The Pretender




p.s. the one thing that all these shows have in common besides great writing, etc.........REALLY HOT MEN!!


----------



## ewlyn

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *p.s. the one thing that all these shows have in common besides great writing, etc.........REALLY HOT MEN!! *



ROTFLMAO!  You're too funny!


----------



## Dave

The best ever made...

that's a hard one - as Gemsong says it changes from year to year for me, I just can't do a 1-5 like that.

* Star Trek TOS, Star Trek DS9, and Star Trek TNG* have to be there. Also * X Files, Stargate * but there are alot of others. the first season of * Sliders. Red Dwarf. Monty Python's Flying Circus. Fawlty Towers. The Young Ones. Star Trek: Voyager. Blackadder* (all series).

Neo- *Space 1999* was a bit cheesy! Also * UFO* was better. They only made Space 1999 because UFO was cancelled, but they had already made the sets to move the base to the moon for the next series.


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by carkedit _
> *Gary Cole was the star in it. He used to be in the midnight caller...cool 80's show...anyway, he had this rocking southern accent, and the little kid in it was AWESOME......can't remember his name at the mo.
> The show was all about the devil and how he ran the town, everyone thought he was great until they owed him something, and the little kid was his son....but the kid hated him, the sheriff that is who was the devil in disguise...it was great...I was gutted they cancelled it.
> 
> Carkedit  :dead: *



Thats the guy.... Gary Cole... I could see he face but not remember his name....  That was a cool programme.


----------



## ewlyn

American Gothic originally aired in 1995.

Here's the IMDB link to info on it: http://us.imdb.com/Title?0111880


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by Gemsong _
> *Neo, I thought I was the last living person who liked Space 1999.
> 
> Thank you. I no longer feel alone.
> 
> Although I did fine a Space1999 pbem with a few diehard fans. *



I for one am happy that i have found another person who liked space 1999...  I have just ordered the series on DVd ihere in the Uk....


----------



## Gemsong

Neo, I am truly sooooo jealous...  

I caught the first season when I lived in NYC. My mother moved me into the wilds of upstate New York with only the farm channel.

As this was before the advent of VCRs, a friend of mine sent me a couple audio tapes of the second season.

Talk about desperate...

It was a sci-fi wasteland... I would have never survived without the books.:rolly2:


----------



## carkedit

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *American Gothic originally aired in 1995.
> 
> Here's the IMDB link to info on it: http://us.imdb.com/Title?0111880 *



Thanks for that...I can't believe it was aired that long ago....

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## little star

*Dave*

I like *Fawlty Towers* too----anything with John Cleese is usually funny.  What is *Blackadder*?  *The Young Ones*?

little star :star:


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by Gemsong _
> *Neo, I am truly sooooo jealous...
> 
> I caught the first season when I lived in NYC. My mother moved me into the wilds of upstate New York with only the farm channel.
> 
> As this was before the advent of VCRs, a friend of mine sent me a couple audio tapes of the second season.
> 
> Talk about desperate...
> 
> It was a sci-fi wasteland... I would have never survived without the books.:rolly2: *



I am taking that that is no longer a problem for you... LOL....  I could not survive without a daily does of trek or sci-fi.... ooooo no no no


----------



## Dave

They are both BBC shows so you will get them on your 'Public Broadcasting Service' stations somewhere.

'The Young Ones' is about four students living in a house together. A smart business type, a nerd who likes Cliff Richard, a hippy, and a punk rocker. It's foul and disgusting, and very funny, though a bit dated now.
It had Rik Mayall, Adrian Edmondson, & Nigel Planer.
It was written by Ben Elton.

'The Blackadder' is a historical comedy.
Skip likes it too so you can imagine it's pretty chaotic. The first season is set in England in the Dark ages, the second in Elizabethan times, the third in Georgian times, the fourth during the First World War in the trenchs.  
It had Rowan Atkinson (Mr. Bean), Tim McInnerny (Notting Hill), Tony Robinson (Time Team), Stephen Fry as well as a host of other British 'alternative' comedy actors such as Rick Mayall, and older comedy actors such as Peter Cook in guest parts. 
There was a new episode made to be shown in the Millennium Dome which has also been on Sky One, you may get that too. 
It was wriiten by Ben Elton and Richard Curtis. Richard Curtis is responsible for Mr. Bean, The Vicar of Dibley, Notting Hill, and he's been to a lot of _Weddings_.


----------



## Neo

Black adder is such a great show......  Rowan  is soooo funny.... you can get it on DVD now...


----------



## Dave

I've got a big thick book with the complete scripts of  'Blackadder' in. I've also got all the 'Fawlty Towers' and 'Mr. Bean' videos. I didn't like the 'Mr. Bean' film though.


----------



## Neo

Same here i never like the Bean Movie.....  What u think of the Black Adder BAck and Forth episode.... I thought it was good... not as good as the series mind u


----------



## Dave

I thought that 'Back and forth' was very good, I saw it at the Millennium Dome.

You didn't answer my question earlier?



> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *Space 1999 was a bit cheesy!  UFO was better. They only made Space 1999 because UFO was cancelled, but they had already made the sets, to move the base to the moon for the next series of UFO. *


----------



## Gemsong

UFO didn't do much for me. I liked Space 1999 better.


----------



## carkedit

Black Adder is SOOOOOOO funny

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## Neo

Space 1999 cheesy.... no way..... how can ya say that ...LOL

UFO : that commander guy freaked me out every time he was on.... weird looking guy... YUK...


----------



## carkedit

haven't seen either...

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## Akula

Hey now, Space 1999 was not that bad of a show.  A little cheesy yes, but then again, you are looking at it with today's eyes.  Back then, it was entertaining, i thought so at least.


----------



## Akula

My five favorite shows ever, in no particular order are:

Tour of Duty
Miami Vice
C.S.I
X-Files
Airwolf

Weird choices I know, but these were the shows that I had to watch when they were on.


----------



## Neo

Now miami Vice... now that was a real classy show... the suits.. the cars... WOW... loved it....

Carkedit.. how can u have not seen  space 1999... u really must take a look...


----------



## peachy

only 5 this is soo hard..well here goes
1 = stargate (no big suprise there then  )
2 = star trek
3 = farscape
4 = earth final conflict
5 = angel/buffy (ok i know thats cheating..just a little)

but i also like, 
andromeda~x-files~dark angel~hercules/xena
friends~red dwarf~
i also watched american gothic, loved it, gary cole was great in it. and i watched space 1999 +ufo and also
battlestar galatica. and i loved black adder.
it would probably have been easier to name the things i don't watch  ...peachy


----------



## Neo

would of been alot easier.... belive me...


----------



## spacebabe

Favourite 5 - quite a challenge to pin myself down to 5.


Mmmmmmm................

Okay,
X-files
Angel
Buffy
Star Trek 
Silent Witness

For those not familiar with Silent Witness its a british program about a forensic pathologist, I  am very intersted in that sort of investigative stuff.

Those are what I watch when I watch anything!  Never watch soaps, no way!

:rolly2: spacebabe:kisses:


----------



## carkedit

> _Originally posted by Neo _
> *Carkedit.. how can u have not seen  space 1999... u really must take a look... *



I will do if I can find it where I'm going....

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## Neo

Well i hope u do find it... it will certainly be worth it..


----------



## Sha'lori

:evil: :rolly2: :evil: :aliengray 
They would have to be - STARGATE, FARSCAPE, X-FILES, ANGEL and INVASION:EARTH.:rolly2:


----------



## Manco

My five:
1: Stargate SG-1
2. Trigger Happy TV
3. Dark Angel
4: Andromeda
5: Simpsons/Friends/League of Gentlemen/Never Mind the Buzzcoks/Room 101 stuff like that


----------



## FOX_UK

No kidding , look up FETISHS (sub section UNIFORMS) anywhere and behold a picture of carkedit appears.LOLOL.

 As for 5 Fav TV progs how about:-

                               Thunderbirds (a classic in it's own time)
                               Star Trek TNG (nuff said)
                               X-files
                               Blakes Seven (another classic)
                               Stargate

Please dont ask me to put them in order as well !!!!


----------



## Gemsong

Thunderbirds were cool.

They had the movie on TV today. It's still neat to watch. My spouse collects every one he can get his hands on.


----------



## Neo

Blakes seven.... excellent show....  Loved it....


----------



## FOX_UK

I've still got Thunderbird 1 + 2 from I was a kid.
Worth a bloody fortune.
Does anyone even remember Blakes Seven or is it just me ?????

 :nuts:


----------



## FOX_UK

Hey Neo , Did you prefer the Liberator or Slave.
I always thought Liberator was the coolest ship i've ever seen in any show.


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by FOX_UK _
> * Hey Neo , Did you prefer the Liberator or Slave.
> I always thought Liberator was the coolest ship i've ever seen in any show.
> *



Definately the liberator......  Loved avon.. and was servalon just such a bitch..... LOL


----------



## FOX_UK

I dont suppose you have a copy of the book 'Blakes Seven Afterlife' do ya. It's about what happened after the final episode, it has all the great characters in it , Sevelan, Tarrant, Avon and Vila.
Bloody hard to come by 'cause it's out of print.


----------



## Neo

No sorry dont have a copy.... would love to read  it though.... i will start to have a look around for it...


----------



## FOX_UK

:disturbed Servalan :- not the easiest on the eye :freak1:


----------



## little star

*Hi Teal'c!*



> _Originally posted by Teal'c _
> *My five:
> 1: Stargate SG-1
> 2. Trigger Happy TV
> 3. Dark Angel
> 4: Andromeda
> 5: Simpsons/Friends/League of Gentlemen/Never Mind the Buzzcoks/Room 101 stuff like that *




I noticed you cheated a little there, adding 5 programs into #5!!

Oh well, I agree---it _is_ really hard picking just 5, isn't it?  I keep remembering more & more--it's really impossible to choose.      


little star :star:


----------



## Neo

Room 101 is a cool programme... liked it more when Nick Hancock presented it....   Wasn't Anne Robinson naughty when she had ago at the Welsh...


----------



## Dave

Blakes Seven was good Science fiction. 
It started out as a typical Terry Nation 'Totalitarian Superstate' type story of the kind he always wrote - whether Neo-Nazis in 'The Avengers', or Daleks in 'Dr Who', but I liked it better when it became a sort of space pirates thing, more akin to the 'Traveller' RPG game, and unlike anything else on TV up to then- 'Farscape' is an obvious decendent. I thought 'Blakes Seven' sort of lost it's way, later on though. Avon was a great anti-hero. The 'Liberator' was definately the best ship.

I loved 'Thunderbirds', 'Stingray' and 'Captain Scarlet'. I had all those toys as well. If only I had left them in the boxes and not played with them!

I also must add 'Father Ted' to my list.


----------



## peachy

father ted is sooo funny...peachy


----------



## mr.pointy

sorry but in my opinion i fink father ted is boring...majorly

my top five would be...

1st Buffy the Vampire Slayer

2nd Ally McBeal

3rd Angel

4th Malcolm In The Middle

...and then i get stuck...it would most likely be summink like E.R, friends, eastenders, x-files, bad girls, so graham norton...Thats it!!!  i shall pick so graham norton

5th So Graham Norton

has n e 1 heard of so graham norton be4??? it's funny


----------



## Annette

just found this thread. looks cool.

Hard Choice.

1 - X-Files
2 - Stargate
3 - American Gothic
4 - Star Trek The Next Generation
5 - Beverley Hills 90210


Ahem, I have posted a thread about American gothic so why didn't I get any replies? Apart from Peachy.

It was a while ago so please find and post. PLEASE!!!!
(begging on knees here)


Annette


----------



## mr.pointy

wot is american gothic???


----------



## Annette

American gothic stars Gary Cole who is a sherriff of a little town. He can perform 'magic' as such. Put it this way anyone who wrongs him usually gets hurt. Plus he is after custody of a young boy who we are led to believe is his son.


Annette


----------



## mr.pointy

oh


----------



## DCBastien

*NUMBER ONE: STARGATE*

Stargate,
with uh.... Red Dwarf, uhm.... now we come unstuck. I love Blackadder, the Young Ones, Allo Allo, Simpsons,..... damn. And loads more.


Anyone spot the pattern?


----------



## mr.pointy

er...comedy???


----------



## DCBastien

nooooooooooooooo....................


----------



## Gemsong

1) Stargate SG1
2) Babylon 5
3) Star Trek
4) Dark Angel
5) Simpsons


----------



## mr.pointy

wot then, Skip???


----------



## DCBastien

uhuh.

they say monkeys have been trained to understand sarcasm

me, i don't believe it


----------



## mr.pointy

shut up Skip that is not funny *snigger* no that is not funny i shall not laugh cos that takes the mic outta me!!!:angryfire


----------



## DCBastien

excuse me i only extract the urine with a trepannier so no i wasn't laughing at you.....

















not aloud, anyway *snickles*


----------



## Manco

Father Ted is another great show. Really funny


----------



## DCBastien

it has my vote!
not the 9 o clock news
hignfy also


----------



## Manco

Skip U seen the Father Ted ep when its the over 75's footie thing? So funny. 
So's the cigarettes alcohol and rollerblades one (i think thats what its called)


----------



## DCBastien

yup
also the eurovision.... LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asmiley

*Eek! only five!*

Okay then ...

Buffy
Angel
Charmed
Andromeda
Stargate

Still only five is really hard!


----------



## Manco

The father ted episode with gaeme norton in the caves is so funny


----------



## DCBastien

i purposefully didn't mention that... in the caravan....

let's evvvvvverybody sing!


----------



## Manco

LOL...Graeme Norton buried under rocks singing cracks me up.


----------



## DCBastien

this cow is SMALL lol
vicar of dibley?


----------



## Manco

no no no no ...yes love it


----------



## DCBastien

ah go on go on go on go on go ON


----------



## Asmiley

Um what?


----------



## DCBastien

aka ur fave quotes from comedy...... lol


----------



## Manco

Mrs Doyle rules. U see the one where she gpes in jail cause sjhe and her friend argue over who going to pay for the meal. LOLOLOLOLOLOLLOOLOLOLOL


----------



## Asmiley

oh tnks skip.


----------



## DCBastien

SANDWICH? CUP OF TEA?


----------



## Manco

it sso funny. Arguing over whop pay for the tea. Then over who will pay the fine in the jail.


----------



## DCBastien

ohhh sad.......


but also good was the 'in your head real life'
and the 'fillum protest' lol


----------



## Manco

U seen the one where they (almost) go to America


----------



## DCBastien

if it was the last one then yes


----------



## Manco

It funny..Dougal and that tryin ' to get served in a tourist office. lol


----------



## Asmiley

hee-hee


----------



## Manco

it really funny. they don't know that they are in a tourist office and they say "I wonder when they are going to serve us". Hehehehe


----------



## DCBastien

ohhhh dearie dearie me lol


----------



## Manco

hehehe


----------



## Asmiley

That is so hilarious! I like it!


----------



## DCBastien

ohhh i also love trigger happy tv or did i say that?


----------



## Annette

Has anyone been to my Amercian Gothic thread yet? Still waiting for replies.


Annette


----------



## DCBastien

i'll go nettie


----------



## Asmiley

> _Originally posted by Skip _
> *ohhh i also love trigger happy tv or did i say that? *



hee-hee...


----------



## Manco

THTV is the best. it just cracks me up
A traffic warden pushes a car onto double yellow lines and then gives it a ticket. LOL


----------



## DCBastien

oh no the 'I CANT SPEAK' on the giant moby lol


----------



## Manco

hehe
The fighting dogs..funny


----------



## Asmiley

Louie Louie



My fave comedy right now is 3rd rock from the sun!


----------



## Manco

3rd rock rocks! Its funny too.


----------



## DCBastien

oh i love 3rd rock!!!! the mime box!


----------



## Manco

yes 3rd rock is cool.
U watch the league of gentlemen?


----------



## DCBastien

yup love it nite  DAVE


----------



## Asmiley




----------



## H.Bergeron

*My 5 favorite*

Space 1999 (Martin Landau)
NightHawk (Rex Smith)
Automan   (Turns at a 90 degree angle)
Buck Rodgers  (atta boy Buck)
Mananimal


----------



## imported_Sandman

*Stargate SG-1  (just in case anyone didn't all ready know)
*Vengeance Unlimited  (i can't believe they cancelled it. how many years has it been and i'm still bitter?)
*The Simpsons (hands down the most educational show ever made)
*The Huntress (i think it's funny)
*The Sopranos (come on, who doesn't love Tony?)

but i've most likely forgotten something somewhere along the line


----------



## Asmiley

Okay five best ones....

Buffy
Stargate
Angel
Andromeda
original Sliders

In that order.


----------



## Sinistra

hmmmmm ONLY 5????!!!???

ok then (in no particular order)

Simpsons
Friends
Charmed
Ally McBeal


I'm just gonna do four. There's too many to pick just 5, but the above are four of the best!


----------



## Asmiley

Oh my goawd I can't believe I didn't think about Charmed as one of my top five!

Please don't hold it against me Kat. (hides from impending doom)


----------



## Highlander II

okay - 1st - i can't believe this is limited to 5 -- but i'll toss out mine -


#1 all-time best show? 

Law & Order - it is getting ready to begin it's 12th season and is prepared to continue far into the future
(it has everything - except that stupid soap opera feel which is the BEST part!)

(the rest are in no particular order)

MacGyver
JAG
The Pretender
Stargate SG-1

Highlander is one of my fave shows, but I don't file it under 'best ever made' b/c it has some major continuity problems, so did MacGyver, but the premise was incredible (not to mention - MacGyver is a hockey fan!)


let me just say that i remember Automan! not much about it, but i remember it! watched it when i was little (hey, it was on in the early/mid 80's)

and American Gothic was very well done -- and very unfinished -- there were only about 18 eps ever produced / run (that includes the ones run on scifi) -- really sad that a show like that couldn't stay on the air -- 

Midnight Caller was a great show too!


----------



## Diamond9697

in no particular order

The X-Files
Highlander..well..season's 3-5 anyway
The Pretender
StarGate
Buffy


----------



## Morrigan

5 huh?  I don't that I even like 5 shows...

1:  Simpsons
2:  Stargate
3:  In Living Color
4:  Myster Science Theater 3000 (MST EVERYTHING!)
5:  Dragonball Z

An *odd* list, but I told you, I don't even like 5 shows.


----------



## Asmiley

> _Originally posted by Diamond9697 _
> *in no particular order
> 
> The X-Files
> Highlander..well..season's 3-5 anyway
> The Pretender
> StarGate
> Buffy *



Buffy first right?


----------



## Aing-Tii

Well 5 is difficult, I might have to cheat a little.  Just a little.

Red dwarf
Seinfeld
Frasier
Star Trek: TNG DS9 Voyager
Xena (though not all of Xena, so that only counts like a half! )
And I really liked Earth2 even though they gave it a crummy timeslot and it never got a fair chance!

And I'll stop there!


:star:  :star:  :star:  :star:


----------



## Asmiley

hee-hee.


----------



## ysm

American Gothic was fantastic!  But it's not on my list of top 5.

ST-TNG
Andromeda/Stargate
Law & Order {the original}
West Wing
and ER

I NEVER miss these shows, although I've just started watching West Wing.


----------



## Neo

Just started watching West Wing here in the Uk on e4.... is a great show


----------



## tokyogirl

the west wing is an awesome show!  the cast is amazing.


----------



## Highlander II

hey - someone mentioned Automan earlier --

the scifi channel just started running it --- Mondays - from like 1100 hrs to 1500 hrs EST (i think - check listings and all that) --

for anyone interested -- the show's kinda corny and very 80's  - but hey, what do you expect from the 80's????


----------



## Sinistra

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *the west wing is an awesome show!  the cast is amazing. *



Too bad it's only on e4 at the mo. Cant wait for it to come on normal telly!!!!


----------



## Asmiley

What's west wing?


----------



## Sinistra

It's this fab show i dont know which channel it's on in the us but here it's on channel four. Anyway, basically, it's about the west wing in the white house and the goings-on and lives of the president, his familiy, and employees. there was a big explosion at the end of the last seires and now i wanna know what happened...but i dont know when west wing returns to terrestrial television


----------



## Asmiley

Sounds really cool!  Too bad I don't know what channel it's on.


----------



## Sinistra

you replied quickly...you're on fire tonight!!!!
umm...try searching for it on the internet. maybe you will find something? I know that somewhere you can find out what happened after the big explosion cas dmalfoy was telling me about it, but i dont wanna look!


----------



## Asmiley

Hee-hee quickly tonight ... naw you just is on early enough.

Too cool!


----------



## Sinistra

i been here since this morning, about 11am, taking the occassional for break for a lecture and a seminar, oh and a pint after the lecture....

I really should get a life, I really should...


----------



## Asmiley

Have you read my sig recently?


----------



## Sinistra

Are we talking about the last thingy in speech marks? I can empathise!


----------



## Asmiley

Actually I was referring to this being my whole life...  but thanks.


----------



## Sinistra

that's what i meant...it's the last bit that's in speech marks!


----------



## Asmiley

Speech Marks? I think I'm misinterpreting what you mean.


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by Asmiley _
> *Sounds really cool!  Too bad I don't know what channel it's on. *




e4 and channel 4 in the uk


----------



## Asmiley

Channel 4 here is espanol.


----------



## tokyogirl

pobre gatito....ok, i know that means poor little kitty, but it sounds better than pobre asmiley dont' you think?


----------



## Asmiley

Um I guess.


----------



## Jedispara

ok here are mine...

1. Stargate SG-1
2. Macguyver
3. MASH
4. @ Discovery.ca    (Canadian Science show)
5. Star Trek Voayager


----------



## DarkCity545

5 greatest shows ummm.....

1) Mission Impossible
2) The Ed Sullivan Show
3) X-Files
4) Earth 2
5) Twilight Zone

hey im old


----------



## Jedispara

you got some good ones there.... never seen Mission Impissable... want to....


----------



## tokyogirl

i watch the reruns of the twilight zone on scifi channel.  it's pretty good!


----------



## Tabitha

five huh?  let me think...

at the moment I will go for:

SG1
Angel
ER / West Wing (sorry can't decide)
Mystery Science Theatre 3K - I love this show!!!
Newsradio (why did this never air on terrestrial telly in the uk???)


Thats all I can think of just now - but to add to earlier discussions, when I was seven years old I thought "Automan" was the coolest thing I had ever seen!  Also a fan of American Gothic "there's somebody at the door" - that still gives me shivers down my spine!


----------



## danny_girl

Here's my Hi 5

1. Stargate SG-1
2. Farscape
3. Buffy
4. ER
5. Red Dwarf/Young Ones/Fawlty Towers/Black Adder - I sense a British theme going on here...


----------



## tokyogirl

News Radio was great!  i love jimmy!  and bill mcneal was great!   i was so sad when he died.


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *News Radio was great!  i love jimmy!  and bill mcneal was great!   i was so sad when he died. *




Yeah it's totally fab - I just saw the ep where Jimmy pretended to fly a hot air balloon Richard Branson style! Hilarious!  Did you ever see the ep where they were supposed to be in the future?  Very funny.

I never even realised that Phil Hartman was dead until last year (Bill McNeill) - he did a lot of great voices for the Simpsons too (Troy McClure).  He was supposed to have voiced Zap Brannigan in Futurama too.  I gather his death was very tragic, poor bloke, a great loss.


----------



## Asmiley

Yes It was a great loss. I was shocked when I found out he really died I had thought it was only in the show cuz he wanted out or sometin and then I found out he really died I was like OMG! and stuff.


----------



## Annette

Hi Tabitha. Another fan of 'American Gothic' here. There is a thread somewhere in gen discussions about it. Started by me. 


annette


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by Asmiley _
> *Yes It was a great loss. I was shocked when I found out he really died I had thought it was only in the show cuz he wanted out or sometin and then I found out he really died I was like OMG! and stuff. *



i've been a big fan of phil hartman's for a long time.  from way back when he was on SNL.  here's what happened:  his wife was having drug and depression problems and he had finally convinced her to go start seeking treatment, and she was even scheduled to go to a rehab clinic.  apparently one night they had a fight and she shot him, drove to a friend's house and talked to him.  then she drove back and shot herself.  they did a nice little tribute to him @ the 25th SNL anniversary.


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *Hi Tabitha. Another fan of 'American Gothic' here. There is a thread somewhere in gen discussions about it. Started by me.
> 
> *



Oh hey Annette - I will have to check that out, although it has been that long since I have actually watched the show I doubt if I will have anything interesting to say!


And as for Phil Hartman - I had read about the circumstances surrounding his death, so tragic.  I was deeply shocked, the poor guy.  I have only seen snippets of him in SNL - we don't get it in the UK.


----------



## Bayleaf48

For me is has to be:

1) Thunderbirds
2) seaQuest D.S.V
3) Stingray
4) Red Dwarf
5) London's Burning

Probably not really in that order, but 'Thunderbirds' is most definitely number one on my list!

:rolly2:  :rolly2:


----------



## Jedispara

good list!


----------



## Tabitha

I always had a soft spot for Captain Scarlet - those mysterons really used to scare me! :eek7:


----------



## Annette

Captain Scarlet was pretty good. Hubby has bought the DVD box set. Looks pretty cool.


annette


----------



## Tabitha

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *Captain Scarlet was pretty good. Hubby has bought the DVD box set. Looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> annette  *




Ooooh!  Is that a region 2 dvd set (i.e. in the UK)???

I think I might have to pick that up!


----------



## Annette

Yes it is.

http://www.play.com/play247.asp?page=search&adudisc=y


annette


----------



## Tabitha

Thanks Annette!!!!

:rain:


----------



## Asmiley

I can tell you my fave shows before Buffy was on air...


Sabrina the Teenage Witch
Boy Meets World
Full House


It was the TGIF lineup and Nothing could have kept me away from the tv on a friday night back then. now it's a tuesday night for Buffy and I usually have to record it or else I miss it.


----------



## Annette

I do like Sabrina the Teenage Witch, still try and watch it when I can(even at my age)hehehe!!!!!!!!


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48

Thanks Jedi :rolly2: 

Never really liked 'Captain Scarlet' myself as it wasn't a show that I could really 'get into' :eek4: :eek7:


----------



## sidewinder

1- Farscape
2 - Stargate
3 - Becker
4 - M*A*S*H
5 - Futurama


----------



## tokyogirl

you know, i never used to like mash.   i mean, it had it's funny moments, but i could never really get into it.  but then this semester i took a war lit class and the last war we did was the korean war.  now that i know more about the war, and understand it a lot better, i really like the show.


----------



## Bayleaf48

Never seen M*A*S*H myself :erm: :errrr:


----------



## tokyogirl

it's pretty good. especially if you're into war-type stuff.  you should check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## Bayleaf48

If I can I will :rolly2:, looks good from the clips that I've seen of it :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl

ok, another show i need to add here is 24.  i think the whole concept was excellent.  if you haven't seen it what they did was the whole season was one day.  each ep was an hour in that day.  they show was great, plus it kept you guessing.  you could not predict who would live or die, or turn on you.  it was great.  i'm happy it's coming back for a second season.


----------



## angelle myst

Sci-Fi/Fantasy (X-Files will always be number 1 but the other 4 will change daily lol)

1) The X-Files
2) Buffy
3) Farscape
4) Stargate
5) Roswell/Angel/Charmed lol

Non Sci-Fi/Fantasy - 

1) Dawson's Creek
2) Ally McBeal
3) ER
4) Will and Grace
5) Friends

And i'm sure my mind will have been changed by tomorrow


----------



## Annette

Excellent first choice there Sammy. 


annette :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst

Ya! Definitely Annette! X-Files is a classic 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48

Saw a few 'X-Files' episodes & thought that they were good :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst

I've been watchin since the very beginning  totally obsessed with it, and i refuse to stop watching it just cos Mulder left (even tho i love him to bits and i am an M/S Shipper) but anyway, which eps did you watch Bay?

xxx


----------



## Annette

If thats the case you could post about them in the x-files forums. (hint hint!!!!!) LOL 


annette


----------



## angelle myst

lol Annette i have been doing! 

xxx


----------



## Annette

I'm hoping Bayleaf might go and post there. 


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48

I might do That Annette :rolly2: 

Was into the X'Files' pretty seriously at one point :rolly2:, BUT it ended up being on too late for me to watch it :crying:


----------



## Annette

Thank you Bayleaf. 


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48

You're welcome :rolly2: 

Still do like the 'XiFiles' :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl

still have 2 posters for it on my wall, and still buy the calendar every year.


----------



## Bayleaf48

Planning to try & watch some episodes if I can every now & then


----------



## tokyogirl

they come on fx during the day so it's not too late.


----------



## Bayleaf48

I'm at work from 12:00 until 20:00 & it's hard to be able to watch programmes that I would like to watch at home :eek4: :erm: :eek7: :errrr:


----------



## tokyogirl

that's not fair


----------



## Bayleaf48

But that's the way it is & I don't mind at all as I like my job & besdies it's only for 8 hrs - normal working day


----------



## tokyogirl

yeah, but i know how much it sucks when you have to work right through your favorite shows.


----------



## Bayleaf48

That's just the way it is with working


----------



## BONNIESTACKPOLE

5 greatest recent shows, or 5 greatest shows of all time?

If it's of all time...

Farscape
Star Trek (all of them)
Battlestar Galactica
The Pretender
Earth 2


----------



## tokyogirl

yeah!  more pretender fans!  *does little happy dance*


----------



## Bayleaf48

For me it's:
1) 'Thunderbirds'
2) 'Dad's Army'
3) 'seaQuest D.S.V'
4) 'The Last Train'
5) 'Stingray'


----------



## tokyogirl

you know i think the only one i ever watched of those was sea quest, and that was only for jonathan brandis:naughty:


----------



## Bayleaf48

I prefered Captain Nathan Hale Bridger myself :blush: :naughty:


----------



## angelle myst

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *you know i think the only one i ever watched of those was sea quest, and that was only for jonathan brandis:naughty: *



I used to watch DSV  was jonathan brandis the young one with the dolphin friend? Cos if he is, thats why i used to watch it 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48

You're right Sammy :rolly2: 

I USD to watch it when ever it was on myself


----------



## angelle myst

I havent watched it for years!

I have just remembered a show that i absolutely used to love, its Sci-Fi but none of my friends know what the hell i'm talking about. So, did anybody here used to watch Space Precinct? I think thats what it was called.

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl

which channel did that come on?


----------



## angelle myst

The BBC and now sometimes Sci-Fi channel 

xxx


----------



## tokyogirl

i don't think i ever saw it


----------



## Annette

There is a thread about Space Precinct in the Gerry Anderson forum.

Thunderbirds/Gerry Anderson  Go here 


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48

Thanks for that Annette :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst

Ah wicked  thats cool, thanks Annette 

xxx:fangs:


----------



## EmilyH

Classic Star Trek, because it paved the way for the sci-fi genre on TV.  Without the success of Trek, I don't think there would be many sci-fi shows as there are.  

Star Trek: The Next Generation

Babylon 5

Forever Knight -- this was one of the best vampire shows ever!  If you haven't seen it, it is currently running on the Sci-Fi channel @ 10 AM CST.  It's similar to Angel, but was made in the 90's.

The X-Files


----------



## slayerette

the things you find out about peeps.here.......
I am to tired to think about my 5 fav. but i can't believe i'm not the only one that watches MASH.  that's my favorite show 4 reruns(why i have no idea)
the cosby show is another good rerun( the one where all the guys where pregnant,love it!!!)


----------



## Bayleaf48

So come on over & talk about 'Space Precint'! :blush:


----------



## BAYLOR

Lost 
All in the family 
Babylon 5
Seinfeld
Battlestar Galactica the newer series


----------



## Cathbad

Agatha Christie's Poirot
Dark Shadows
ST:TOS/TNG/DS9
The X-Files
M.A.S.H.


----------



## Droflet

BSG reboot.
Breaking Bad. 
Buffy. 
Game of Thrones. 
Seinfeld.


----------



## Harpo

Old Grey Whistle Test
Sunset Beach (!)
Tomorrow's World
Film (insert year)
Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## Vladd67

Harpo said:


> Old Grey Whistle Test
> Sunset Beach (!)
> Tomorrow's World
> Film (insert year)
> Monty Python's Flying Circus


Someone's showing their age


----------



## AlexH

I don't watch much TV, and I'll avoid childhood favourites. I enjoy things that make me laugh, and travel.

Father Ted
Breaking Bad
I'm Alan Partridge
One of the travel series by either Michael Palin (Around the World in 80 Days, maybe) or Simon Reeve (Tropic of Capricorn, perhaps)
Taskmaster - maybe because it's my favourite thing on TV at the moment. They make comedians do ridiculous tasks, like "conceal a pineapple on your person":






I believe there's a US series starting soon.


----------



## Harpo

Vladd67 said:


> Someone's showing their age


I haven't watched TV at all in recent years, apart from a few YouTube clips of Dr Who, and part of one episode of Game Of Thrones (which is rubbish BTW).
Plus the word "ever" means what it says.


----------



## Heather Myst

1. Game of Thrones
2. Luther
3. Orphan Black
4. Penny Dreadful
5, Outlander

Honorable mention:

Six Feet Under
Rome
Poldark
Big Love
Band of Brothers
The Wire
The Affair
Homeland
Billions
Dr. Who


----------



## Phyrebrat

1) Battlestar Galactica (2004 onwards)
2) Twin Peaks 
3) Farscape
4) Breaking Bad
5) American Horror Story

Also deserve a mention:

Caprica
American Gothic (1995)
X-Files
Fringe
Family Guy
The Clone Wars (Disney, for contextualising the PT)
Channel X


----------



## Mouse

Ooh yeah, Farscape definitely.

1) Farscape
2) TMNT 2k12
3) The OC
4) Being Human (the original UK one)
5) Downton Abbey

Also, Misfits. Stranger Things. Doc Martin. Firefly. Father Ted. BtVS.

(This is one hell of a thread resurrection, eh?)


----------



## Alexa

I'll pick Downton Abbey first.

What wrong with Being Human, US version ? I like it better than the original UK one.

(I just wake up and prepare my coffee. Not ressurected yet. Le me drink my coffee first ! )


----------



## Mouse

I prefer the UK one.


----------



## Alexa

Good think they made a version for each !


----------



## Bugg

The Wire
The Shield
Band of Brothers
The Bridge (the original Swedish/Danish version)
Hill Street Blues


----------



## svalbard

1. The Sopranos
2. The Wire
3. GOT
4. Band of Brothers
5. Battlestar Galactica(New Version)

Many more could have made the list such as The Expanse, Preacher, TWD, and The Exorcist.

And of course then there is Robin of Sherwood.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Great old thread; it really interests me to see how the lists have changed over the years (there's a Saved By the Bell [which of course is just fine], way, way back...a lot of SF though, too).

So, with the recognition that I've probably seen like 1/100,000th (or less) of all TV series ever made, and that this is my personal list of my own greatest shows, here we are:

Arrested Development
Fringe
Seinfeld
Twilight Zone (TOS)
Monty Python’s Flying Circus

The Wire, Star Trek (TOS), Alfred Hitchcock Presents (TOS), and others are very close (give me two more good seasons of Stranger Things, and it might be on there). (Also, I’m leaving off animated series...including anime; some of these are very close.)  Okay, who's next??


----------



## Bugg

Cat's Cradle said:


> Fringe



I came so close to including it in my five.  Re-watching it at the moment.  Great show.


----------



## Cli-Fi

I like weird. The Wire is not weird enough to even make my top ten list, but it is a very good show and probably my favorite cop show. With Southland second. That being said. Here's my top five weird list:

1. American Gods
2. The Leftovers
3. Legion
4. Better Call Saul
5. The Expanse

Other shows that aren't quite up to par on the weirdness scale, but still very good TV shows in my top favs list are: Breaking Bad, Billions, Battlestar Galactica, Boardwalk Empire, Halt and Catch Fire, and The Newsroom.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

I agree, Bugg. It's wonderful. My wife and I have watched it all the way through three times now. It has some great season-ending cliffhangers!


----------



## Mouse

Cli-Fi said:


> 3. Legion



I almost added Legion. I think I'd need to see another series before adding it to the 'greatest ever' but it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Heather Myst

Bugg,

I forgot about the Swedish version of The Bridge. That is an awesome series.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Mouse said:


> I almost added Legion. I think I'd need to see another series before adding it to the 'greatest ever' but it's pretty damn good.



I had very low expectations for it, but as you can tell from my list it redeemed itself in more ways than one.

I watch too much TV to have a running genre free list so I have to break them up into different genres.


----------



## Bugg

Heather Myst said:


> Bugg,
> 
> I forgot about the Swedish version of The Bridge. That is an awesome series.



Yes, I can't wait for the final season


----------



## Harpo

I’ve decided I’m going to go through this entire thread and count up the totals for everything listed, and then I’ll post a Top 100 here.

but first, this is me reviving this thread for the benefit of those who haven’t yet posted their five


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

My top five:

5 Endeavour.
4 Morse.
3 Beiderbecke Affair.
2 Mission Impossible. 
1 Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.


----------



## Astro Pen

Off the top of my head.

*The Prisone*r McGoohan
*X-files*
*The Beiderbecke Affair   *British, (very)
*Dallas 
Twin Peaks*

runners up
*Tales of the Unexpected* UK
*Gangsters* (UK 1975)
*The Saint *Roger Moore (despite all the stock footage and a back projector)
*The History Man *UK
*The Man from Uncle*

ps Just noticed that @Ian Fortytwo  also nominated the gentle and brilliant  Beiderbecke Affair


----------



## PadreTX

Gunsmoke
MASH
All in the Family
Sopranos
Game of Thrones


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

Without thinking too hard, and just thinking about those that bear repeat watching again and again
Monty Python
Fawlty Towers
The Young Ones
Green Wing
What We Do in the Shadows

But what about
Q5/6/7
The Goodies
The Comic Strip Presents
Spaced
Gimme Gimme Gimme
Absolutely Fabulous
Father Ted

And those are just the comedy shows

It's too hard this question   We need more criteria


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Just 5? Impossible to choose! There are so, so many to choose from. Mr Robot, Six Feet Under, Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, Mission Impossible, Blake's 7, Doctor Who, Hitchhiker's guide, Absolute Power, House of Cards, The Sopranos, Fawlty Towers, Monty Python, Mad Men, Porridge, Boys from the black stuff, Open All hours, spitting image, Red Dwarf, Steptoe and Son, Alf Garnett, The Young Ones, BSG, The Red Line, Spaced, Peep Show, Look Around You, Sapphire & Steel, The box of delights, The day today, time trumpet, Succession, Babylon 5, The Thick of It, Black Mirror, Veep, dragnet, the x-files, buffy the vampire slayer, Frasier, Quantum Leap, The wonder years, The Simpsons, Futurama, the danger five, lost in space, star trek, kung fu, the green hornet, roots, the addams family, the munsters, looney tunes, tom & jerry, Spongebob Squarepants, Rugrats, Space Dandy, Kimba the white lion, Gatchaman, I Spy, The Flintstones, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, A very british coup, Mork & Mindy, Happy Days, Till Death do us Part, Stingray, Captain Scarlet, Thunderbirds, Alien Nation, Hawaii Five-O, The Clangers, Button Moon, New Adventures of Superman, Samurai Jack, Batman, Batman cartoon, The Monkees, I dream of jeannie, Bewitched, Randall & Hopkirk, Twilight Zone, night court, dad's army, the muppets, sesame street, get smart, to name just a few!

But I'd go for:

M*A*S*H* 
The Wire 
Yes, Minister
The Simpsons
Police Squad


----------



## Elckerlyc

That is a tough one. I'll exclude mini series and name only those series that ran longer than just 1 season. Not that this make it any easier...

Farscape
The Umbrella Academy
Heimat
Hill Street Blues
Westworld


----------



## CupofJoe

In no particular order...
Porridge
The West Wing
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
M*A*S*H
and...
Yes [Prime]Minister
These are all shows I will go back to when I want something to watch or will try to catch when I see they are on.
You asked for five so I won't include the next 5 or 10 that could have made the list on a different day.
I've just realised they are all very verbal shows.


----------



## mosaix

In no particular order:

Hill Street Blues
The West Wing
The Bridge
Father Ted
Montalbano


----------



## AlexH

AlexH said:


> I don't watch much TV, and I'll avoid childhood favourites. I enjoy things that make me laugh, and travel.
> 
> Father Ted
> Breaking Bad
> I'm Alan Partridge
> One of the travel series by either Michael Palin (Around the World in 80 Days, maybe) or Simon Reeve (Tropic of Capricorn, perhaps)
> Taskmaster - maybe because it's my favourite thing on TV at the moment. They make comedians do ridiculous tasks, like "conceal a pineapple on your person":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there's a US series starting soon.


Oooh - I've watched much more TV since, so I'll update my list (US Taskmaster was a pale imitation of the UK one, by the way, though many other countries have good versions):

Father Ted
Breaking Bad
Game of Thrones (I'd only watched up to series 1 or 2 for my original top 5)
Better Call Saul
Around the World in 80 Days (travel doc)


----------



## Droflet

Cracks knuckles:

Breaking Bad. 
BSG, the new one
Star Trek,  the old one
Better Call Saul (a hell of a time to have a pandemic)
Bab 5

Bloody five only rule. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Without thinking too hard


I've thought a bit harder and come up with five programmes in different categories

*Sit-Com*: _Fawlty Towers_ because of the wonderfully constructed plots.  Comedy from situation at its finest .
*Documentary*:  _David Attenborough's Life On Earth_ because, well, breathtaking photography and educational.
*Music*: _The Old Grey Whistle Test_ because where else on TV could you see top musicians actually playing their instruments live?
*Quiz Show*: _Mastermind_ because of the simplicity.  No gimmicks. No over-the-top graphics. Just the contestant and the questions.
*Cartoon*: _The Simpsons_ because it's a lot more satirical than people give it credit for and because it paved the way for more adult-oriented cartoons (Seth Macfarlane anyone?)


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

Another one I could have added The Onedin Line.


----------



## paeng

_All in the Family

Dekalog

Shogun

I, Claudius

The Prisoner_ (1967)


----------



## Astro Pen

paeng said:


> _All in the Family
> 
> Dekalog
> 
> Shogun
> 
> I, Claudius
> 
> The Prisoner_ (1967)


Thanks, I had forgotten_ I, Claudius . _It was magnificent.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

You mean...
I, CLAVDIVS


----------



## dask

Combat
Star Trek
Monty Python
Jeopardy
NCIS
(Twilight Zone and The Great British Baking Show tie for sixth.)


----------



## Rodders

Not an easy question, really. Yes, i can list my favourites, but the impact and legacy that these shows have needs careful consideration. 

Babylon 5 will always be my number once choice. Not only was it my favourite TV show, but it is also my favourite science fiction experience. The five year story arc was truly ambitious and i genuinely believe that it set the bar for many TV programs, both Genre and non-genre. The choice to use computers for the special effects was not only a challenge, but I think that it led the way for many effects houses. It also had some of the best battles ever seen in Sci-Fi. Lastly, the designs were awesome, especially the organic space ships. 

Star Trek: The Original  Series and The Next Generation. It's difficult for me to quantify how much of an impact on popular culture these shows have. I've put both forward as i think that TNG actually revived TV SF. A little preachy in places but there are just so many great stories.

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia. A favourite of mine to be sure, but I picked this one as it skirts some pretty difficult subject matter, not least of which is racism, which i believe it handles quite well. Very cleverly written.

My last pick would be Blake's Seven, but only for what i'd consider to be a pretty mature story line for it's day. (It was this or Doctor Who.)


----------



## Bick

M*A*S*H
The Sopranos
The West Wing
The Big Bang Theory
Line of Duty


----------



## Agent Quill

Twilight Zone (original)
West World
X-Files
Twin Peaks
Dr. Who

I stuck with 5 best sci fi. Comedies, dramas etc...I'd have to choose five of each as well.


----------



## I never forget a face

The Big Bang Theory
Star Trek (obviously)
Chernobyl
Top Gear (Clarkson, May and Hammond)
Mission impossible


----------



## Guttersnipe

The Twilight Zone
Firefly
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Sliders
The Office (US)


----------



## Parson

Star Trek (original series)
I Spy
Hill Street Blues
60 Minutes
MASH

This was really hard. I've almost stopped watching network television in the past 20 years, so my list is severely skewed toward old stuff. And then how do you compare cross genre? I did not consider Children's fare.

Others that received some consideration
The Cosby Show
Law and Order
Deep Space 9
Candid Camera
Home Improvements
Downton Abbey
Alias --- If the show had ended after year 1 it would have made the top 5.

*I find it troubling that two of the shows that are among my favorites starred Bill Cosby.


----------

